# Teeny, tiny...



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

No matter what I did, this post sounded too (unintentionally) mean to go as a reply to another topic. So I moved it here, because I don't mean to imply that it is directed at anyone specifically, and in a couple weeks it won't matter anyway...

After further review, this post still sounds like I'm trying to pick a fight... so here's just the last line, which sounds more confrontational than I mean it to be. I'm not judging and let me be clear on one particular point- it is an awesome time of year to hunt chukar with kids.

_I'm going to continue to push the DWR for a first or second weekend in October opener for chukar._


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Peeep Peeep!*


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't go to the RAC meetings because I despise beuracracies (did I even spell it right) but I think it would be a good Idea so long as they extended the end of the season so we don't lose any hunting days.


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I don't go to the RAC meetings because I despise beuracracies (did I even spell it right) but I think it would be a good Idea so long as they extended the end of the season so we don't lose any hunting days.


Join the Chukar foundation, They are the ones responsible for the season dates being moved back even though they didn't get them moved as far back as they would like.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I know the birds were young but their fair game and it's good eating to. last year there was a lot of mature birds and that was with season starting earlier so i don't see the big deal with changing the dates. I think the weather this last spring was very wet and cold and i think that had lot do with why there is a lot of young birds a late hatch or a second hatch.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I think DJ is right- the cold spring set things back some. Wish we'd get a little rain to fatten those birds up. 

What I really want to know though is DJ's secret for raising kids tough enough to hunt chukar in this heat! Most of the kids I deal with at that age wouldn't walk accross a parking lot to get a hamburger. I almost heat stroked out chasing grouse on Saturday and I was at 8500+ feet!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

well got done hunting before it got to hot, was done by ten so I think that helped and they were having fun rolling rocks down the hill, so they kept themselfs intertained.


----------

